# Facelifted Audi Q7 Spotted in Atlanta



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

These were just posted in our Car Lounge forum. We're still running down the sources, but what you have here is the facelifted Q7 set to drop this spring and hit dealers as a 2011 model in the fall. We believe this particular car is an S-line package in body. Whether the wheels are consistent with S-line when it hits the USA remains to be seen. Note the LED taillights and LEDs at the front.
Also, we're hearing from a few contacts that the 3.0T FSI will not be the base engine out of the gate. If it happens (and we expect it will) it will rotate in as the base engine for the Q7 at a later time.
Thanks to AutoUnion32 for sharing these.


----------

